# How do i upload pictures to my own page?



## Kane Asulberry (Mar 1, 2016)

Im quite new to FA and i cant figure out how to upload my own artwork on my own profile page.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Kane,

Login to your account at furaffinity.net and then click the "Submit" link (in the top left of the screen), follow all the on-screen instructions there and you will find your submissions are uploaded to your account.

Please note that registering an account on the forums does not automatically create one for the main site, they are held separate from each other.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Hi Kane,
> 
> Login to your account at furaffinity.net and then click the "Submit" link (in the top left of the screen), follow all the on-screen instructions there and you will find your submissions are uploaded to your account.
> 
> Please note that registering an account on the forums does not automatically create one for the main site, they are held separate from each other.


That's how to submit art, not post images on your profile... I'm currently struggling with the same thing.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> That's how to submit art, not post images on your profile... I'm currently struggling with the same thing.


Do you mean the "Profile ID"?

If you did, then it is the same method as I posted above, followed by clicking the link below and selecting the profile ID option.
User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


if you meant user avatars


```
:iconUSERNAME:
```

is the code to use in your profile text.

Other than that, there is no way to upload images to your profile text.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Do you mean the "Profile ID"?
> 
> If you did, then it is the same method as I posted above, followed by clicking the link below and selecting the profile ID option.
> User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> ...


Yeah, I meant profile text.  

 Aweh... why can't we do that? It'd be nice to see some nicely made up profiles.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 30, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Yeah, I meant profile text.
> 
> Aweh... why can't we do that? It'd be nice to see some nicely made up profiles.



Embedding images, i believe, was disabled for general users (although I think admins may have access to that function, but I'm not sure, so don't quote me on it), as people would have been able to embed malicious images that could contain code to steal info, or simply massive images which would slow a users connection/drain their data allowance(s) and so on.

Typically you would have used the 
	
	



```
[img]URL_of_file_here[/img]
```
 to embed the image, but I'm pretty sure it's non-functional for the most of us.

Although it is possible to add pixel/ascii art to your page, but if you do, be careful not to add too much as it can make a page very long and hard to read.


```
An example of pixel art

░████░░████░░
░█░░█░░█░ █░░
░████░░████░░
░█░█░░░█░░░░
░█░░█░░█░░░░
```


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 30, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Embedding images, i believe, was disabled for general users (although I think admins may have access to that function, but I'm not sure, so don't quote me on it), as people would have been able to embed malicious images that could contain code to steal info, or simply massive images which would slow a users connection/drain their data allowance(s) and so on.


As well as potentially add NSFW content to General areas, yes. It would add a new, unpleasant dimension to trolling. We totally get that for users who intend to use it appropriately, it'd be super nice to have, but it's incredibly abusable, unfortunately.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 30, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Embedding images, i believe, was disabled for general users (although I think admins may have access to that function, but I'm not sure, so don't quote me on it), as people would have been able to embed malicious images that could contain code to steal info, or simply massive images which would slow a users connection/drain their data allowance(s) and so on.
> 
> Typically you would have used the
> 
> ...


Oh, I meant actual pixel art. Like the kind I make and post on my DeviantART:






















(These can be found on my DeviantART, but anyone here can save/use them if they like them).


----------



## darien (Sep 7, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh, I meant actual pixel art. Like the kind I make and post on my DeviantART:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



while image embedding is not possible for profiles- you may find content generated by this link (and those like it) useful for getting non-animated versions of your pixel art onto your 'artist profile' morgh.us: pixelate


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)

Login to your account at furaffinity.net and then click the "Submit" link (in the top left of the screen), follow all the on-screen instructions there and you will find your submissions are uploaded to your account.


----------



## MukiHyena (Sep 30, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> As well as potentially add NSFW content to General areas, yes. It would add a new, unpleasant dimension to trolling. We totally get that for users who intend to use it appropriately, it'd be super nice to have, but it's incredibly abusable, unfortunately.



To be fair, Weasyl and FN allow headers and suffer this very risk. It doesn't seem to have caused problems.













Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh, I meant actual pixel art. Like the kind I make and post on my DeviantART:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People posting images like that in their profiles are using links to other account's icons. For example:

:iconilovecritique: shows the icon and links to the account Userpage of ilovecritique -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 1, 2016)

MukiHyena said:


> To be fair, Weasyl and FN allow headers and suffer this very risk. It doesn't seem to have caused problems.


Headers are a slightly lower risk the way I usually see them implemented (I don't know first-hand how exactly Weasyl/FN has done it), since the image would have to be uploaded to the site, compared to being able to arbitrarily embed any image file that isn't on a domain that blocks hotlinking. 

From what I understand, both sites also have a markedly lower rate of being maliciously targeted. Unfortunately that's something we have to take into account.


----------

